# HELP bidding large lot ASAP (BY MORNING)



## teebo25 (Oct 14, 2008)

I normally do HOA style accounts this is my first large parking lot. The lot is approximately 250'x1350' 
Very few spots to shovel
Will require my JD 310 with a pusher box and two pickups
Approximately 3-4 tons of salt per application
Very urgent account is a food store, PO pizza that type of strip mall
It has some curbing separating parking spots but plenty of room for the snow.
They want it priced 0"-2" 3"-7" and so on


Any one have a clue where to start???
(Bid has to be in by morning)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66279


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66052


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

A 8 acre side could be done just with the JD have a truck come in and do the road ways and entrances then have the JD do all the plowing.

Anything else see post #3


----------



## teebo25 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am insulted by the post asking if I have a pickup or jeep. We have been doing this for a while now and do allot of snow removal. I was asking because we don’t usually bid on this type of site. If anyone has any pricing help that would be helpful instead of asking about my 2 million dollar insurance policy


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

gotta agree with superior, i cant see needing more than a backhoe with a box and 1 pickup, other one would be a waste. me personally i would do chemically tx less than 1", plowing 1-2", 2-4" 4-6", 6-8", over 8" t and m. thats how i work mine.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I take they want a per push price and not seasonal.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

teebo25;606170 said:


> Any one have a clue where to start???
> (Bid has to be in by morning)





teebo25;606445 said:


> I am insulted by the post asking if I have a pickup or jeep.
> ??????
> 
> We have been doing this for a while now and do allot of snow removal. I was asking because we don't usually bid on this type of site. If anyone has any pricing help that would be helpful instead of asking about my 2 million dollar insurance policy


Not quite following the poster. Maybe something was deleted??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TCLA;606591 said:


> Not quite following the poster. Maybe something was deleted??


i beleive hes refering to the posts sending him to the newbies threads


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya TCLA you had to fallow the link frome post #2 JohnnyRoyale


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

theplowmeister;606607 said:


> Ya TCLA you had to fallow the link frome post #2 JohnnyRoyale


Obviously plowmeister.........I was being kind to the OP.

He was clueless that Johnny's response was canned for a typical newbie question and took offense to it.


----------



## teebo25 (Oct 14, 2008)

For this lot there is a punch of curbed areas that neeed a pickup to push it out to the main run where the pusher can run up the building side and grab it then on the road side and grab that run. Thats not my question though, (thats what they past 5 companys there have done)


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

If you have been doing this for a while, you should know how long it takes using your own equipment. Time is time...........does it mater if it's spent at a HAO, parking lot or whatever? How much do you expect in return for your service? 

Isn't that your question? If so you should know the answer.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

He may not be used to plowing wide open areas and afraid over over bidding it due to normally expecting things to take longer.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

A good machine operator can go curb to curb with a push box. You should do as much as possible with the box that way you can be the most productive. Sorry I cannot give you more info on pricing. I would PM you some more detailed info but you cannot recieve then yet and Im not going to lay that stuff out in open forum


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

teebo25;606671 said:


> For this lot there is a punch of curbed areas that neeed a pickup to push it out to the main run where the pusher can run up the building side and grab it then on the road side and grab that run. Thats not my question though, (thats what they past 5 companys there have done)


past FIVE companies? Sounds maybe like next year you could easily become one of "the past six companies"... I'm guessing this one wins on price ALONE, with no loyalty to you next year if you do a great job. Good luck.


----------



## teebo25 (Oct 14, 2008)

this is the third mgt. company they have had in the last three years and yess around here its either who you know or how low can you go.. it sucks... we give a good servie but are usualy out bid so its tough to prove our services and get the word out.anyone with a $$$$ amount?


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

teebo25;607574 said:


> this is the third mgt. company they have had in the last three years and yess around here its either who you know or how low can you go.. it sucks... we give a good servie but are usualy out bid so its tough to prove our services and get the word out.anyone with a $$$$ amount?


Sorry Teebo, like many have said... pricing is way too regional to shoot a dollar amount. Lots of experience on here, so you've been able to check your hours at least. THIRD management compnay? This confirms that it is the end customer who is the problem... management companies have to submit bids for their contracts too.


----------

